# Wanted+++ wedding dress size 6/8



## mrs.toto

*WANTED

WEDDING DRESS SIZE 6-8 PLEASE
WHITE OR IVORY , WITH HUGE TULLE SKIRT LIKE PRINCESS 

NO SPECIFIC MODEL , LOOKING FOR BEAUTIFUL DRESS MAKE LADY LIKE A PRINCESS 
SHOULD BE IN VERY GOOD CONDITION

MY SISTER GETTING MARRIED SOON AND LOOKING FOR NICE ONE

PLEASE IF ANY1 CAN HELP!

THANKS xxxx *​


----------



## R&G2007

Have you tried ebay?


----------



## mrs.toto

R&G2007 said:


> Have you tried ebay?

yes tried ebay but didn't find what i want and most of the dresses their are from china not that quality


----------



## R&G2007

https://www.lightinthebox.com/whole...currency=GBP&gclid=CKnbm4GJp6ICFVaY2AodYmPVSQ 

https://www.berketexbride.com/acatalog/berketex-wedding-dresses-28-36.html

or you could try https://www.preloved.co.uk/


----------



## mrs.toto

R&G2007 said:


> https://www.lightinthebox.com/whole...currency=GBP&gclid=CKnbm4GJp6ICFVaY2AodYmPVSQ
> 
> https://www.berketexbride.com/acatalog/berketex-wedding-dresses-28-36.html
> 
> or you could try https://www.preloved.co.uk/

thanks hun
light in the box is rubbish , my friend has bought a dress from them and it was really awful , the quality was really baaad

i check preloved everyday :nope:

but www.berketexbride.com will check it now

thaanks :hugs:


----------



## R&G2007

No worries, 

I am sure you could also go to bridal shops and see if they have any thast you can buy of the hanger or failing that try a wedding dress warehouse

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Linzi

I dont know if its what you're after hon but I have this for sale, its maggie sotterro, it says 10 on the label but I had it adjusted to an 8

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/5198_1166062066007_1061565654_521783_373213_n.jpg

Let me know if you're interested in more pix :) x


----------



## R&G2007

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/5198_1166062066007_1061565654_521783_373213_n.jpg


Is that the michelle dress, I loved that one


----------



## Linzi

Yeah it is :) Do you want it? :rofl: been trying to sell it for a year with no interest!! x


----------



## R&G2007

If I was to get married again and could fit in a size 8 - 10 I would love it 

Hope you get a buyer soon


----------



## mrs.toto

Linzi said:


> I dont know if its what you're after hon but I have this for sale, its maggie sotterro, it says 10 on the label but I had it adjusted to an 8
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/5198_1166062066007_1061565654_521783_373213_n.jpg
> 
> Let me know if you're interested in more pix :) x

thanks hun , your dress is totally gorgeous but i am looking for tulle dress
thanks anyway :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Thats ok hun I wasnt sure what tulle meant tbh :rofl:

Good luck & ***bumped*** for you :)

xxx


----------



## tmr1234

i dnt know if you have found a dress but i have just come aross this

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/satin-tulle-...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item7912a381a3


----------



## mrs.toto

tmr1234 said:


> i dnt know if you have found a dress but i have just come aross this
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/satin-tulle-...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item7912a381a3

thanks hun, lovely dress, will contact seller 
thanks x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

mrs.toto said:


> Linzi said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if its what you're after hon but I have this for sale, its maggie sotterro, it says 10 on the label but I had it adjusted to an 8
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/5198_1166062066007_1061565654_521783_373213_n.jpg
> 
> Let me know if you're interested in more pix :) x
> 
> thanks hun , your dress is totally gorgeous but i am looking for tulle dress
> thanks anyway :hugs:Click to expand...

Gorgeous! How much do you want?


----------



## pullen

iv got a size 6 wedding dress iv got pictures if your interested email me


----------



## GorgeousMom

I currently have size 6 ivory wedding dress trumpet ballgown.. sweetheart neckline built in bra never worn to a wedding on craigslist. location: Michigan if interested let me know I could ship it to you.


----------

